# Probable head trauma from car



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lewis picked this one up today at "the bridge". It was laying on its side by the gutter and he thought it was dead. He picked it up to move it to a grassy area and it moved so, of course, we have it now.

This one is really iffy. Eyes remain closed and every time I check on her I have to touch her to make sure she is still alive. Right now, the only thing we are doing is keeping it in a quiet, dim room with no heat on it. I am really afraid to give it anything to drink right now while it is still so comatose. May try to get her to a vet tomorrow for Metacam but right now I think it best to leave her alone.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor thing. I am glad he is in your care now and lets hope he will come out of it.
Maybe a bit later you can rehydrate him. He might be already dehydrated and waiting until tomorrow might be too long.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's best in such a circumstance to either give the fluids Sub-Q, or a very tiny bit at a time by way of tubing and then keeping the bird very upright. At least it's laying there with its head held upright. I've had a few from the underpass that have been laying flat out--the two that I can think of both made it.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If there's any possibility of a broken bone within the body, the Metacam might not be a good idea. Sometimes, the best immobilization is enforced by pain.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Maggie,

I just want to add on to what Pidgey has said about the Metacam, I while back, I had a bird that I believe was also car struck, my vet advised against giving Metacam because it will thin the blood, starting or worsening any internal bleeding. What really helps in cases like this is Dexamethasone, I don't know whether it is a a possibility of getting this guy a shot or two over the next few days. As Pidgey mentioned, hydration is very important right now to help with shock and dehydration. Looks like you have made him comfortable and glad you guys where there for him.

Good luck with him,

Ron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Maggie,
It might not be a bad idea to put the little one on heat for even 20 minutes to ensure the body temp. is stable before administering any fluids.

I hope he pulls through. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I'm so sad to hear about this pigeons condition but happy he is in your hands now, and what a wonderful cozy intensive care unit you have set up for the sweety.

Please do keep us updated, and hope you can dribble some hydration fluid into him/her.

I guess the heat is not applicable where trauma is suspected?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I guess the heat is not applicable where trauma is suspected?



It is for head trauma only cause it increases the intracranial pressure which is fatal most of the time.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> It is for head trauma only cause it increases the intracranial pressure which is fatal most of the time.
> Reti


Thanks Reti, that is what I thought.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your help. It is appreciated so much. We have started giving her small amounts of fluids about every hour. and she actually stands on the counter during this but her eyes are still staying closed. I kept going into her room to check on her and once she stood up, stretched one wing half-way and continued standing for about 5 minutes. Lewis went in a little later and she was stretching both wings - still with eyes closed.

I am concerned that she has not pooped - at all. I know that sometimes it takes a while for things to get moving again after a trauma but it would make me really happy to see any kind of poop.

Cindy, you know, I have always put them on heat when they're injured or sick until I read that it wasn't good for them in case of head trauma, so I didn't, at least at first. But, I did cheat and cut the heating pad on about 30 minutes before we started the fluids because she felt cool to the touch and I didn't want her to be cold when we put the fluids in. I was good though and cut it off about 30 min later. I get really confused about this because the vet has always said to put them in a dark room on heat. Just goes to show you that I trust all your advice a lot.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maggie, I learned this at the vet's clinic about the heat and head trauma. 
In people I knew that head trauma patients is best to keep cool (not cold), but in a comfortable cool, semi-dark and quiet environment to avoid any unecessary stimulation. Also the head should be elevated (30-45degrees). 
If you think pijie is cold, you could put a light towel on him, that won't make him too hot but will keep him comfy.
Keep on hydrating him until poops or urine show.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 



I believe the ACV-Water to be a good regimen for the Car-Whacked, as it aids in preventing Candida or Yeast problems in a contused Crop...and helps things all around also of course.


Their whole digestive process sometimes shuts down for a few days after a serious whallop like a speeding Car's angled Windshield catching them as they were flying low across a Street.

Wings can be fine, even legs sometimes are fine, but the whole Body otherwise has been shocked and contused...and often their Heads got some of it also of course.


If they are making their own heat decently, coolish and dim-quiet surrounds I suppose would be best.


I'd make sure the hydration is good, and just let them fast a couple of days...or the ACV-Water can have a good slug of Juice before the ACV is added to keep the right proportions even.

Then tube feed some nutritious 'Soups' once old digestive contents are comeing through, and after a couple days of that, see if he'd like some small whole Seeds, if he has his eyes open by then to see and peck them.


I have had some where I had to prop them up at that point, and for quite a while after, but they were into their pecking then, just had to have a hand to keep them from falling over.


Anyway, I feel that only small Seeds ( once past the early phases, ) for these kinds, till a week or so goes by after they are pecking again, so any swelling or clots or compromise at any points in their pre-gizzard passages do not have to oblige any large Seeds which of course get larger as they hydrate and so on.

See if the Crop feels like it has anything in it, since of course they can very well have a full or half full Crop when they got whacked.


Once his system starts going again, the Seeds in his Crop if there are any, will start going through, along with whatever was ahead of them...so, the ACV-Water is a good deal all around for these situations.


Very glad to hear the Legs and Wings are good...


He's a relatively lucky boy there...for the kind of whack he had.

Maybe that 'pin head' sized flake of plain old fashioned Aspirin might be nice for him...


I bet he feels very sore and achey and overwhelmed with both and just does not want to deal with anything just yet.



Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sometimes in order to figure out what a patient is going through, I play the "be the bird" zen kinda' thing. So, I asked myself what would make your bird want to keep its eyes closed and the thing I come up with is a whopping big headache like a migraine--that always makes me want to close my eyes. Gotta' admit that I've never thought about a bird getting one but this one was probably smacked somehow.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

..thats along the lines of what I was thinking...Headache, global Body ache, and probably lots of acid in the muscles and general system ughyness...constipated or slowed or stopped everything digestion and bowels wise...

I'd probably just close my Eyes too...


ACV-Water is cleansing for their system...so it will help that matter too.


Cool Baths if in a warm clime...


Is Aspirin contra-indicated for suspoected Brain Concussion?


If one can not see their pupils to check for symetry and dialation-response, kinda hard to say if they do not have a Brain Concussion.

I was saying a flake-of-Asprin earlier, and I possibly mis-spoke, if it is not the right thing in instances of Concussion...


Anyway...


Oye...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ..
> 
> Is Aspirin contra-indicated for suspoected Brain Concussion?
> 
> ...



Aspirin would be contraindicated in head trauma.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Maggie,

How is your little patient today? Have you had a chance to check what his eyes are like under the closed lids?

Pidgey mentioned migraines which reminded me that when I managed to fall in front of my own car and have my foot run over (I had stepped in front of it, thinking I was strong enough to hold a Toyota estate on a slope, I wasn't!) I immediately developed a crippling headache. I put this down to an overdose of adrenalin and think a pigeon could have the same response and effect.

Ron thank you for the warning about Metacam.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie,

How is this black beauty this morning?

If this bird is indeed suffering from head trauma, you could start him on the Arnica Montana, it REALLY works well getting any swelling down and internal mess cleaned up and quickly. I've seen it work many times in birds with head trauma.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

The little one is still alive. She is opening her eyes quite a lot now and can stand upright very well although she seems to "list" to the side just a bit. She stands in her "bed" some and can move around.

She has started pooping - yay! - not very large amounts, but we have no idea when she had been fed last. It is a young fledgling and it may have been her initial voyage trying to fly. Lewis said there were two other young ones near her but they flew back up to the bridge (thank goodness) safely. 

We continue to give her fluids and gave her a small amount of diluted Exact with Benebac in it this morning.

I have debated about taking her to the vet today for a steroid shot but I think I will now just wait a couple of days to see how things go. 

I want to share a link I found when googling head traumas in birds and this one site speaks about dexamethasone (steroid) being contraindicated. Just one more thing to confuse me. It also has a unusual method of keeping a bird warm. 

http://www.flap.org/newsletters/98_rescuers.htm


This is way OT but while I was typing this I got extremely DEPRESSED.  A former high school classmate called and told me they were getting a 50th class reunion together for this summer. Fifty years! Gee Whiz.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Maggie,
Glad to hear your little patient continues to show signs of improvement.  

Thanks for posting the link. The article was interesting.
Unfortunately, steroids do have the potential of being harmful, while at the same time can be beneficial in some cases. 

Personally, I'm not too keen on placing a bird in a brown paper bag. One reason, there's no way of observing them without disturbing them. 
Based on my own experiences, I have found that *direct heat*, even if only for a few minutes, followed by rehydration, makes a world of difference in the recovery of a bird. 

Cindy


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Maggie, I am so glad to hear your little one is doing better today, and the droppings are coming.

It really does get confusing, doesn't it sometimes, here is a reference, from a set of people doing similar work where they say dexamethasone does help in some cases (last paragraph, just above acknowledgments).

http://www.birdscreen.com/PDF/Klem_JFO_Injuries2005.pdf

To tell you the truth, me suggesting the use of the Dexamethasone didn't come from the net or any of the avian books I have around. The suggestion came as a result of a conversation I had with Dr. April Romagnano (she is the avian vet for one of those large jungle attractions in Florida), I guess it was a few years ago. She was consulting during the time one of our Parrots was ill, we got to talking about how she treats trauma and shock in her patients. She said what she found that reliably works for her, outside of fluids, is the administration of dexamethasone and then placing them into an oxygen cage. She said birds with very severe trauma that in the past she feels would have died before implementing this protocol, now generally survived. 

I always like it when I can hear from an experienced vet who says, look this is what I do and I know it works because before I started doing this I had much less success than since after I started doing such & such.

More knowledge is better than less, and it's good to be aware of this kind of information, just in case.

Please keep us updated, and all the best,

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad he is hanging in there, Maggie. I hope he makes a full recovery. Making it throught the night is a good sign already.
Giving dexamethasone makes sense since it is a powerful antiinflammatory and what you want to do in head and spinal cord injury is to reduce the swelling from inflammation. That is actually what kills, the brain can expand only so much as it is enclosed in the cranial bones, further swelling causes compression on the vital areas of the brain.
The cortisone is most helpful when given in the first hours of trauma though, later it is useless.
Also mannitol, an osmotic diuretic should be given, it reduses the swelling, but usually we don't have it on hand and it needs to be given iv.
I don't like the idea of the paper bag either, not only can't you monitor the bird, but eventually the CO2 building up in the bag will cause only further swelling of the brain and respiratory compromise.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maggie, that's a great 'intensive care' unit that you have your rescue in,
very clever and the bird--even though in tough shape--looks very cosy.

That was an interesting link that you provided, Maggie, and this is 
sure to be a topic that folks will have to think about w/the vet 
that they work with when coming to the aid of a rescue. I haven't 
read Ron's link, though I will and thenspend some time thinking 
about and getting more information on the topic. But for sure 
'm glad that the issue came up and good points have been made 
all the way around. The Arnica, though is something that can be 
given in addition to other medications or as a stand alone remedy
at the intial onset of the traumatic incident and is very helpful. 
This I can say from personal experience after being run over 
by a van and the attending physician prescribing this initially.

Interesting point about the brown paper bag, I used to carry a collapsed 
cardboard box in my vehicle and then another local pigeon person told me
that Dr. Speers had recommended a brown paper bag to put a rescue in when
first catching. It's a great idea just from the point of view that they are 
so easy to carry around in your vehicle...very compact & unobtrusive.

I know this little one couldn't have been picked up by better, more caring
hands and hope that s/he will recover in time to rejoin it's feral friends.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> *Interesting point about the brown paper bag*, I used to carry a collapsed cardboard box in my vehicle and then another local pigeon person told methat Dr. Speers had recommended a brown paper bag to put a rescue in whenfirst catching. *It's a great idea just from the point of view that they are so easy to carry around in your vehicle...very compact & unobtrusive.*
> 
> fp


fp,
As a transport method, I can see where the good ol' paper bag would work. However, the impression I got from the statement, the bird was kept in the paper bag, & that I don't agree with.


_Saddened at this turn of events, *the volunteer lowers the bird into a paper bag. Sometime later,* a flutter in the bag heralds the renewed possibility of survival, but only when all the noises stop and the air warms around her will the bird calm down and sleep._

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

As far as I know, this is a method used only for transporting, so when I read the
story, my mind read into this that the flutter was heard during the transport
time or before transfer into it's 'hospital' accomodations. I'd have a hard time
believing that folks rehab birds in paper bags, but you have a point that the
wording there in the article could get cleaned up a bit. 

If I hadn't been specifically told by a human medical doctor that Dr. Speers
had recommended placing just caught rescues in brown paper bags, I might 
have looked very negatively on the concept.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cannot offer medical advice, of course, but I sure wish the best for your new one and WILL send

HEALING THOUGHTS and HUGS to ALL OF YOU...

With LOVE,

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Interesting point about the brown paper bag, I used to carry a collapsed
> cardboard box in my vehicle and then another local pigeon person told me
> that Dr. Speers had recommended a brown paper bag to put a rescue in when
> first catching. It's a great idea just from the point of view that they are
> ...



I almost always put them in the front of my Shirt, inside my Shirt, next to my stomach. Lets me be hands-free, and they stay put. Babys especially like this, and older ones or adults tolerate it decently especially if one talk with them first, holding them up to one's eye level to do so.

Can be messy of course if they poop, but it works well...especialy if I am a guest in someone else's Car where no other option is realy handy aside from holding them ( the Bird of course, ) in my lap, and I do that too if I am a passenger.


I have done this with 'peepers' or 'squeakers' in Winter where I just left them there in my shirt front as I waited in line at the Post Office and finished up my errands in general.

I'd peek in now and then, and they always seemed quite content and comfortable. They of course get the drift really fast, and are glad to be warm and snug and sheltered...


It can be amuseing being in line with a 'peeper' in there, and they move around to get into some new position which of course translates through my Shirt front, and sometimes people sort of notice this out of the corner of their eye but are not wanting to stare. It must be rather puzzleing to see something like this and to have no idea 'what' one is seeing.

I just stay bored looking and dead-pan...




Maggie, 


Glad to hear things are so-far-so-good with this one...!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How's the little one doing this morning Maggie?

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi everyone - so far, so good. Had lots of (as Phil would say  ) really nice poops and some preening going on. We fed her 15 cc Exact this morning and she took it very well.

Still very weak at times though. When we have her out to feed her she gets tired very easily and will begin to close her eyes but, as Lewis tells me, every hour she lives makes us think she may make it after all.

We put seed in front of her while I was mixing the exact and she pecked some but a time or two appeared to not be able to see the seed, tilting her head oddly (not like PMV though). We did hand movements and she blinked and her eyes appear fine and not dilated or anything like that. Just something else to watch.

About the brown paper bag. You can interpret the write up both ways but after reading it again, I guess they are giving these procedures for when you find a bird and how to transport it. Lewis usually has several plastic grocery bags with him (he carries seed in them) so when he finds a pigeon he will pop them in the bag, all but the head, and carry them that way. In the winter it provides good insulation and keeps them warm. If he doesn't have any bag with him, he can usually find a brown paper bag left by one of the winos and uses those. He has also been known to bring them home in his winter coat pockets.


Ron, thank you for that link. I have it bookmarked and hope to read it all today. I know that as far as the steroids are concerned, every bird we have taken to the vet for head trauma has received steroid shots. In this bird's situation, she was so comatose, I don't know if she would have survived. It was a difficult decision to make not to take her immediately.

You guys are the best and thank you.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Well Maggie, obviously the decision you made was a sound one, as she is still with us and making steady improvement under your care. I think that when you have the experience you and Lewis have in rehabbing birds, sometimes instinctively you know what is right in a particular situation, even though it may not always align with standard procedures.

Good luck with her, all the best,

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*REALLY delighted to hear how well things are going, Maggie! Sure look forward to positive updates!*

Still laughing about Phil and his "in-shirt carrier!" I can just see him standing in line with a wiggly pij moving around. Of course, PIGEON people would KNOW what is going on, but the general public could well wonder if they should call 911 as the man seems to have a SERIOUS internal problem!  

Also, men tend to wear button shirts...be a little more difficult for a woman in a tank top! Of course, one could always adopt Daryl's bra solution. Unfortunately, in MY case, people would, also, want to call 911 as it would be QUITE obvious that something is AMISS!   

I think I should carry a paper bag! 

LOVE and HUGS, Maggie and Lewis and all PIJIES!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, the best kid carrier I have read about on the forum was when Daryl tucked a newbie in her bra and took him to work. I still get a chuckle out of that one.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *
> 
> Also, men tend to wear button shirts...be a little more difficult for a woman in a tank top! Of course, one could always adopt Daryl's bra solution. Unfortunately, in MY case, people would, also, want to call 911 as it would be QUITE obvious that something is AMISS!
> 
> ...


*


Hi Shi, 



Hmmmmm, Daryl's Bra method...might just be a good idea.


If I kept an old Bra in the Truck ( too bad I tossed those of various exes, especially the ample ones, ) I could carry "two" very nicely...two full 'Squeakers' or adult Pigeons even. Or, who knows, six or eight Babys.


And for me, of course, I could just wear it over my Shirt, or just with no shirt at all, and even cut some aperatures at the top of the cups, for their Heads to look out of. You know, in a pinch, I mean, not as a usual day to day thing. 

Nothing like 'Hands Free' when driving and doing house chores and so on.

But that 'Post Office Line', well...they might call someone for that one...

Truth be told, I would be too shy anyway...for "that" method.


Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas*


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Umm, visions of an interesting Halloween costume -- Phil the Pigeon Pilferer


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm thinking of the looks he'd get explaining that the protruding pigeon heads were "pasties". 

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, Daryl will certainly go down in PT history with that episode!!

Well, Phil, I am NOT surprised you would be willing to try something like that! Only a REAL MAN would even dare!  

Now, WE would understand, but with society the way it is, I think most would think that is really too far out!

HOWEVER, you could always wear a wig, some makeup perhaps and keep the bra UNDER your shirt...since you are in L.V., I'im sure you could get away with it! People would probably just think it's part of a new TV show!!  

OR, you could "experiment" in the privacy of your own abode! I KNOW the pijies wouldn't mind at all OR Buttercup!  

You are MOST welcome for the suggestion!

I am not "qualified" for that particular transport system...mmmm, however, I DO have some fanny packs! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...well, Lol...I recon I will just stick to the old tried-and-true - just tucking them into my shirt front...and too, their heads can peek out between the bottonned parts, so...works out pretty good.

But those are some pretty wacky alternative versions, to be sure!


This is even nice to do of course with adult Pigeons who are frail or getting over something serious...just put them in your shirt front, and pull your shirt out just a little so there is extra fabric there for a sort of easy fit around them when sitting or standing.

I used to do this with my PPMV one, and she liked it a lot. I'd keep her in there for hours and she just dozed and day dreamed and was comfortable, even with the various motions.

I think sometimes they benifit from real and direct Creature 'warmth', or it brings back a feeling of when they were really little and cozey and happy being sat on and had no worries...and that this can help them sometimes as adults, if they are really seriously feeling poorly or getting over something serious.


When I have them in there for any length of time, I usually keep a hand over them so they feel snug. And if I remove my hand, they know it will be back soon.


Really, this might be a nice one for your Bird sometime soon Maggie, once 'warmth' is alright for her and so on.


They will usually start to figet if they have to poop, or will start to try and walk backward a little, unless they are really unable to even do that, and this, one can learn to note or recognise, for then taking them out a moment or two, for them to do so outside one's shirt.

Once you get used to it, them being there, it is second nature and you move and do things accordingly...and know when they are giving the gotta-poop signals.


Best wishes...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

New picture of the little one. We named him Kirby - because Lewis found him on the curb (getting really desperate for names, you know!). Pooping really well but still not up to par by any means. You'll notice that his eyes are still weak-looking. Right after this picture was taken he started nibbling Lewis' fingers. So sweet.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking so much better. We like Kirby! I see he's into some little light reading


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I think the name really suits him and is not by any means...left overs. He really looks alot better. I hope his eyes will go back to normal, but I'm sure they will with time to heal.

Perhaps some extra eye nutrients in the carotanoids (carots, yams), and zeaxanthin and lutein will help. It will take time to get the nutrients back up that will enable the eyes to function better, as the body problably also is just getting back to normal.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kirby is a GREAT NAME! At first I thought of the vacumm cleaner, but think your idea is GRRRREAT!!

He's lookin' good!

I will keep the healin' thoughts, scritches and warm hugs a'comin'!!

Love,

Shi


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re putting rescued bird in brown paper bag*

Hi Maggie,

*Kirby*: nice name. (I think the British spell _curb _as _kerb_. I suppose he will grow into a real Kirby as he sucks up all the seeds you give him. Sometimes if I spill seeds on the carpet I get my pigeon *Wieteke* to "vacuum" them up. 

Link on brown bag: I think the reference on using a brown bag had some very good points: 

-- It was for *small* birds who become comatose when taken captive, or in the vicinity of a large threatening creature, either as a survival technique, since a motionless, comatose bird attracts attention less than a moving, alert bird. Some animals such as cats go for healthy, live prey, since carcasses may carry disease. 

You can monitor the in/activity of a comatose bird easily, since you will hear it move inside the brown paper bag when it regains consciousness. 

I carry with me in my backpack a small brown lightweight nylon shopping tote bag (with zipper and carring straps), of the type that inverts and folds into its own little storage pocket. It is great for throwing over a pigeon I wish to catch, since it is larger than my hands and not as "heavy-handed." It is not as good as a fine-mesh butterfly net with handle, but it is easy to have with me. The brown color makes it unobtrusive.

So, Maggie, you are eight years older than me! (Unless you graduated from high school later in your adult years. Hmmm.) 

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Positive update....yah!

Each day shows a bit more improvement. We let Kirby stay on the kitchen counter about 20 minutes after feeding her. She looked around at everything, preened, stretched her wings, walked around, nibbled fingers, and, best of all, "flew in place" - just a short little "flight" but thrilling to us. Lewis also teased her with the syringe and she was nibbling that before he fed her.

We may move her into one of the wire cages today but she is still sleeping a lot and there is still this almost indiscernible movement of "listing" to her right and when she is looking around will turn her head around almost like a PMV but there is no associated star-gazing. So, we'll just keep watching. Maybe she is just checking things out finally. She is really, really sweet and serene. Shows absolutely no stress or fear. That may be because of the hit to the head but she is a lovely little pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie!

That is certainly a wonderful update!  

Thank you


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just a quick update. She definitely is better - getting a little "skittish" at her lunchtime and flew in place again for a longer period. We have put her in one of the wire cages near Pooh and she is really checking everything out.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maggie, this is the best news I heard in a long time. This baby made such a wonderful recovery and so quickly. Great job.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, I apologize for missing your last post.

I am 8 years older than you  - never bothers me (much) though because I'm grateful to have made it this far!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 



Very nice to hear this update...


Good going..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Maggie, Kirby's recovery has been a testiment to your excellent care. So glad this sweet bird continues to improve!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought I would update Kirby's progress. 

He has completely recovered from the head trauma, flies great, friendly and outgoing. He is a small pigeon, whether from genes or early diet, just don't know.

We put he and Pooh in the aviary last Saturday. Kirby had already gone through the croaking stage and of the two, seemed much more ready for the aviary. He was eating really well in the house, weighed 291 that Saturday. On Monday, we weighed him and he had dropped to about 270 so we kept him in for a few hours to eat in his cage. We had been watching him and noticed he will not fly down to eat with the others although Pooh practically is the first down. Brought him back in yesterday and he had lost to 261 grams so he spent all day and last night with us. He ate really well and poop looks good so we put him back in the aviary this morning.

Some just have a harder time adapting than others so we'll continue to keep a close eye on him. After all this little guy went through and survived we sure want to keep him healthy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update on Kirby, Maggie.  
Glad to hear he has recovered & hope he soon adapts to eating with his feathered friends.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maggie,

I hope Kirby makes the adjustment this time and that her/his weight remains where it should be.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounding GREAT, Maggie and Lewis!!!

Hope all continues well for Kirby!

Looking forward to positive updates!

LOVE/HUGS/SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------

